# Reason We're Being Given To Stay Home



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

We're being told to stay home because _"Hospitals are overburdened with Covid patients & there is a dramatic increase in drunk driving accidents, consequently, treatment of victims of drunk drivers is being delayed, so you shouldn't be driving."_

At the same time, criminals (including many drunk drivers) are being released from prison to avoid overcrowding.....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 22, 2020)

Just an excuse to let criminals back on the street. But once they get out, I’m sure they’ll wear masks and social distance.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 22, 2020)

The murder rate has also spiked this year.

Personally, I don't need to be told to stay at home. I like it here.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 22, 2020)

I wish we could stay home for Christmas this year but are going to visit my brother-in-law who has a rare, terminal cancer, this might be his last Christmas, so...


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just an excuse to let criminals back on the street. But once they get out, I’m sure they’ll wear masks and social distance.


Of course, yet another conspiracy no doubt.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 22, 2020)

No conspiracy -- it's right out there in the open. For all to see, who have eyes. How is letting criminals out of jail a good thing? I guess in the same way that defunding the police is a good thing. Which is to say it's not. I hope Minneapolis completely defunds the police. In fact, I hope they get rid of them altogether. Ah, paradise.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> We're being told to stay home because _"Hospitals are overburdened with Covid patients & there is a dramatic increase in drunk driving accidents, consequently, treatment of victims of drunk drivers is being delayed, so you shouldn't be driving."_


Can you cite where you've found information saying there has been a dramatic increase in drunk driving accidents?  From what I've read, road accidents are down this year because fewer people are driving.  

I live not far from you, Win, and have neither read nor heard that people shouldn't be driving because of the threat of drunk driving accidents. What I've seen is that we're advised to stay home because it decreases our exposure to Covid.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Can you cite where you've found information saying there has been a dramatic increase in drunk driving accidents?  From what I've read, road accidents are down this year because fewer people are driving.
> 
> I live not far from you, Win, and have neither read nor heard that people shouldn't be driving because of the threat of drunk driving accidents. What I've seen is that we're advised to stay home because it decreases our exposure to Covid.


Well, it was on yesterday's news report.  Maybe not all stations reported the same thing.  But you must have heard about the recent suggestion by the mayor to "Stay Home" during his speech from his home.   One of the reasons he gave was "Treatment of victims of drunk drivers may be delayed because hospitals are overburdened with Covid patients."  And you probably heard about Mr. Gascon's intention to release a bunch of inmates.  Even if you didn't hear about it, I doubt you would think they're not going to release drunk drivers at the same time they release other criminals.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

My son reports that yesterday he saw Dr. Fauci drive right past him. He was sure it was him. Nothing good or bad about that, of course, I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> My son reports that yesterday he saw Dr. Fauci drive right past him. He was sure it was him. Nothing good or bad about that, of course, I just thought I'd mention it.


How was it possible for Dr. Fauci's head to be visible above the steering wheel?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> We're being told to stay home because _"Hospitals are overburdened with Covid patients & there is a dramatic increase in drunk driving accidents, consequently, treatment of victims of drunk drivers is being delayed, so you shouldn't be driving."_
> 
> At the same time, criminals (including many drunk drivers) are being released from prison to avoid overcrowding.....


In my state the criminals are non violent ones that have been released.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> How was it possible for Dr. Fauci's head to be visible above the steering wheel?


Come on now win, little childish, don't you think?


----------



## Judycat (Dec 22, 2020)

Seeing Dr. Fauci go by in public like that is quite the encounter. At least we know he's a real person anyway.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> In my state the criminals are non violent ones that have been released.


That's what they said here in CA, too.  Until someone found out we were lied to.  But then, what would we expect them to tell us?


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Come on now win, little childish, don't you think?


Absolutely.  I'm a 68 year old child.  And if one person chuckles, it was worth it.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

Maybe rape at knifepoint isn't considered a "Violent Offense" anymore.....
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/n...eleases-include-violent-criminals/6186170002/

Or elder abuse or weapons offenses or rape by drugging:
https://abc30.com/prison-central-valley-coronavirus-early-release/6337687


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2020)

Last weekend the airports saw one million plus go through the airports Friday, Saturday and Sunday. All saying they just have to be with family for the holidays.  Maybe when people get infected their names should go in to a data base searching for those that chose to travel ignoring all warnings. Then refuse them any medical care.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

I think we are being told to stay home, social distance and wear masks to protect ourselves and others.

I have no control over anyone who gets behind the wheel drunk or what is being done with the prison population right now. It's like people saying Gavin Newsom (California Governor) went to that expensive restaurant with others, without a mask, while asking people to stay home. Some people state well if he can do that I can go to a Christmas gathering. I don't think it works that way. We still have personal responsibility and the rich, famous or powerful don't dictate adverse decisions for me


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Last weekend the airports saw one million plus go through the airports Friday, Saturday and Sunday. All saying they just have to be with family for the holidays.  Maybe when people get infected their names should go in to a data base searching for those that chose to travel ignoring all warnings. Then refuse them any medical care.


The reality is, they don't have to be with family. But there will be some poor outcomes I'm sure. There are other ways to communicate with your family. Especially with the technology most have now. I get not all, most most.


----------

